# Aire details



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Just come across this site which gives details and photo of french aires - may be of interest

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/recherche.htm

Keith


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Usefull. 
But its all French to me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
dave p


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Mais évidemment Monsewer

Est cela pas notre deuxième langue

Keith :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've sent for the GPS file, and will post it here if it's any good . . . when it arrives. 8O :roll: 

My Yahoo email account is playing up something awful recently, and all the error reports blame the server, so I don't think it's this end that has the problem.

Dave


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

tomtom files


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Keith.

Still nothing from useless Yahoo. :evil: :evil: 

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I've sent for the GPS file, and will post it here if it's any good . . . when it arrives. 8O :roll:
> My Yahoo email account is playing up something awful recently, and all the error reports blame the server, so I don't think it's this end that has the problem.Dave


Dunno Dave.
My Yahoo account which I rarely use is all up an runnin tickety-boo.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my contribution - 1899 Aires converted to pushpins on Autoroute.

I have Autoroute 2010, so I hope it will work for those with earlier versions????

Damn - MHF won't allow .axe files. Will Zip it and try again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah thats it go on send us pictures of lovely French Aires when my vans sat outside broken in discrace!!!

DTP. Just in case you dont know, if you have the google toolbar in Windows Explorer installed (go to VIEW, TOOLBARS and tick GOOGLE TOOLBAR) there is a translate button and you can set it to always translate French to English. Its not perfect but makes these French sites just about understandable.

Camping Car infos is another good one

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

CLick on the region and then have a good laugh at the French Translation of Aire visitors comments.

Cheers BD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Merci beaucoupBarry.
we use camping car infos on cd when on hols.

Dave p


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

kaybee327 said:


> Just come across this site which gives details and photo of french aires - may be of interest
> 
> http://www.i-campingcar.fr/recherche.htm
> 
> Keith


Seek and ye shall find.
We are victim of our own success with the amount of information there is on this site.

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/recherche.htm is to be found about half way down the France list.
You may find some other interesting sites there at:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------

